# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin thông tin về khách sạn,nhà nghỉ ở Cát Bà

## littlelove

Em sắp đi chơi Cát Bà với hội bạn.Nhóm tầm 10 người.Anh em nào vừa đi Cát Bà về hoặc định đi giới thiệu em ít thông tin về nhà nghỉ,khách sạn với(Cho em số điện thoại,tên để liên hệ là ok).Tks nhiều ạ!

----------


## hantt.163

DANH SÁCH CÁC KHÁCH SẠN, NHÀ NGHỈ VÀ RESORT TẠI CÁT BÀ 2013
 ( Ghi chú: có 1 cái Resort mới là Monkey Island Resort rất hay đấy):
 *Khách sạn Sunrise** Resort Cát Bà*****

 Địa chỉ: Bãi biển Cát Cò, Cát Bà
 ĐT: 031 3887 360

*Khách sạn Catba island Resort & Spa*****
 Địa chỉ: Bãi Cát Cò 1, Đảo Cát Bà, Cát Bà
 ĐT: 31 3688 686

*Khách sạn Monkey** Island** Resort Cát Bà****
 Địa chỉ: Đảo Khỉ ( đảo Cát Dứa), Cát Bà, Hải Phòng
 ĐT:  0316,299.888  / 0989.403835
 Văn phòng tại Hà Nội:
 Tầng 3, số 47 Hàng Bè, q. Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
 ĐT: 04.39261585 / Mb: 0974.583035

*Khách** sạn Sea Pearl Cát Bà****
 Địa chỉ: 219 đường Núi Ngọc, đảo Cát Bà, Hải Phòng
 Phone: 313.688567

*Khách sạn Hùng Long Cát Bà****
 Phone: Số 268, Đường 1 tháng 4 Thị trấn Cát Bà, Hải Phòng, Cát Bà

*Khách sạn Holiday View*** Cát Bà*
Address: Đường 1/4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.887200
*Khách sạn Hướng Dương* ( Sun flower)**
Address: Khu 4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888429

*Khách sạn Các hoàng Tử ( Princes)***
Address: Khu Du lịch Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888899

*Khách sạn & Nhà hàng nổi Thành Công
*Address: Tổ 19, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.232540


*Khách sạn Thái Long*
Address: Số 285, Đường Núi Ngọc, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.887713


*Catba Harbour Inn*
Address: Núi Ngọc, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888324

*Khách sạn Hương Cảng*
Address: Số 202, Đường 1/4, Khu trung tâm du lịch, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888399

*Whisper Nature (Bungalow&Resort)***
Address: Làng Việt Hải, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.2657678

*Khách sạn Catba Plaza*
 Address: Cổng Cái Bèo,  Bến Bèo ( cách trung tâm 2km)
 Phone: 31 3888129

*Bay view Hotel*
Address: Số 246, Tổ 20, Khu 4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.688241


*Khách sạn Anh Thuận*
Address: Khu trung tâm du lịch, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888674

*Khách sạn &Nhà hàng Mỹ Ngọc*
Address: Số 212 Khu cảng mới, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888199

*Khách sạn Thảo Minh*
Address: Khu Trung Tâm Du Lịch, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888408

*Khách sạn& Nhà Hàng Trúc Lâm*
Address: Đường 1/4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.277027

*Khách sạn Hoàng Hôn*
Address: Tổ 18, Khu 4, Cảng Cá, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888370

*Khách sạn& Nhà Hàng Hà Vy*
Address: Tổ 20, Khu 4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.688643


*Khách sạn Phong Lan*
AddresS: Cảng Cá, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888605


*Khách sạn An Tâm*
Address: Số 173-174 Khu Trung Tâm du lịch Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888214


*Khách sạn Thu Hà*
Address: Khu 4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888343

*Khách sạn Nhật Anh*
Address: Đường 1/4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888394

*Khách sạn Thái Dương*
Address: Số 203, Tổ 11, Khu 4, Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.888376

*Khách sạn Nam Phương Cát Bà**
*Address: Cảng Cá, Tổ 18, Khu 4,Cát Bà – Hải Phòng
Phone: 0313.688496



*KS Tường Vy*
 Address: 245 Nui Ngọc, Cát Bà,
 Phone: 0313.696045
Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Cát Bà - du lich Cat Ba

----------


## nguyenlamcb1986

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ tại :
http://www.facebook.com/annazenden09
Nhà hàng Phương Phương
Địa chỉ : Số 232 đường 1-4 TrungTâm Cát Bà
Điện thoại : 0313.888.254
Di Động : 01687.283.786
Email: nguyenlamcb1986@gmail.com
phuongphuongcoltd@gmail.com

 
Video hướng dẫn đến nhà hàng Phương Phương
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjfIM6INZtE

----------

